# Walmart Eagle



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I pulled into Walmart this morning, to find an eagle standing on the ground, in the parking lot, snapped a picture when it flew up to a light post. Pretty cool! 
About the only thing American about Walmart! Haha


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

That's pretty cool. 

Kip


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool…maybe times are a changing…


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Nice first pic can I ask which Walmart looks familiar


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah you don't see those guys at Walmart often, the damn economy is even having an impact on the Eagles budget.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

wow wadda bird!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

dcotrucker said:


> Nice first pic can I ask which Walmart looks familiar


It's the Walmart, on Elm rd, in Cortland/ Warren area.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

PapawSmith said:


> Yeah you don't see those guys at Walmart often, the damn economy is even having an impact on the Eagles budget.


Yeah, I think I heard it mumbling something about the price of chicken, as it flew away! Hahahahaha


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply I thought so👍


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I see them a lot at West Branch and Mogadore Reservoirs. On my way back from Great Lakes Outdoors Supply this week I saw one walking the shoreline at Ladue. They primarily prefer fish, so the Walmart Eagle is odd but maybe there's a pond or river nearby with fish to eat.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

buck16on said:


> I see them a lot at West Branch and Mogadore Reservoirs. On my way back from Great Lakes Outdoors Supply this week I saw one walking the shoreline at Ladue. They primarily prefer fish, so the Walmart Eagle is odd but maybe there's a pond or river nearby with fish to eat.


I see them around this area all the time, but it's the first time seeing one standing in the Walmart parking lot. Mosquito creek isn't far from Walmart, behind it, through the woods. I saw 2 eagles flying around the Kent state branch in champion, a couple weeks ago. It's nice to see them thriving.


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

cueman said:


> I pulled into Walmart this morning, to find an eagle standing on the ground, in the parking lot, snapped a picture when it flew up to a light post. Pretty cool!
> About the only thing American about Walmart! Haha
> View attachment 493959
> View attachment 493960


They are doing pretty good in the Grand Lake St. Marys area. There is a nest southwest of there near Eldora Speedway. I saw one last summer I thought was injured. It was sort of flopping around on the side of the road. I slowed way down to get a good look. It was trying to fly away with roadkill that was a bit heavy for it. It finally got airborne but was slow getting some altitude. After it was too late I thought about my phone having a camera. Duh!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There’s a nest in the woods across Wft Lake rd behind the blimp hangar. I’m not sure it’s still used. I’ve only seen one once there over the lake. My gs saw it catch a fish off the surface in front of where we were shore fishing last early summer. He talked abt it for the rest of the day! Fishing sucked but that made his day!


----------

